# Quando se formará o EDOUARD no Atlântico ?



## Vince (24 Jul 2008 às 15:38)

Quando se formará o 5º ciclone tropical com nome no Atlântico este ano ?

Já agora acrescentem o local onde se formará:

- Entre Cabo Verde e Caraíbas
- Mar das Caraíbas
- Golfo do México
- Atântico a norte das Caraíbas

E a intensidade a que chegará:

- Tempestade Tropical
- Furacão (cat 1-2)
- Grande Furacão (cat 3-5)

Nota: a data/local é a formação, ou seja, formação de depressão tropical oficializada pelo NHC, mesmo que adquira nome apenas posteriormente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2008 às 15:40)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*



Vince disse:


> Quando se formará o 5º ciclone tropical com nome no Atlântico este ano ?
> Já agora acrescentem o local onde se formará:
> 
> - Entre Cabo Verde e Caraíbas
> ...




Eu voto em Cabo Verde...

Existe uma grande pertubação que tem grande chance de se organizar.. a Sueste do enfraquecido 97L...

25 de Julho a 31 Julho


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2008 às 15:43)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*

De 1 a 7 de Agosto  categoria 3


----------



## João Soares (24 Jul 2008 às 16:13)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*

De 1 a 7 Agosto

Golfo do México


----------



## vitamos (24 Jul 2008 às 17:01)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*

25 a 31 de Julho perto de Cabo Verde! Tem sido uma zona muito activa, penso que poderá voltar a se-lo ainda na próxima semana... mero palpite!

EDIT - Categoria 1


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2008 às 17:13)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*

Editei o original, se quiserem acrescentem também o palpite/previsão para a intensidade a que chegará:

- Tempestade Tropical
- Furacão (cat 1-2)
- Grande Furacão (cat 3-5)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2008 às 17:15)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*



Vince disse:


> Editei o original, se quiserem acrescentem também o palpite/previsão para a intensidade a que chegará:
> 
> - Tempestade Tropical
> - Furacão (cat 1-2)
> - Grande Furacão (cat 3-5)




Acho que fico no meio termo de 2 a 3!!


----------



## jpmartins (24 Jul 2008 às 17:15)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*

25 a 31 de Julho  Não é querer estragar as férias ao pessoal que vai para as Caraíbas

Para todos os que vão até às terras dos trópicos, boas férias, que corra tudo bem


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2008 às 17:54)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*

Votei 01 Agosto - 07  e o local! Caraibas...Intensidade! Grande Furacão (cat 3-5) o meu palpite é cat. 4


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*

Entre 25 a 31 de Julho e aposto dia 29 de Julho, Furacão de categoria 4 a 5, e entre Cabo Verde e Caraíbas e com destino a Flórida.


----------



## Carlos Araujo (24 Jul 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*

Vá lá vamos torcer para ser na 2ª quinzena de Agosto, pois assim não me estraga as férias no México. E já agora se houver muitos portugas a ir na 2ª quinzena vamos também torcer para ser em Setembro, em que malta já deve estar a trabalhar, com os preços de gasolina ao preço de à 2 meses atrás porque o barril de petroleo já está ao preço de 60 dias atrás.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jul 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*

Ora... votei de 1 a 7 de Agosto

Lá para os Lados de Cabo Verde, e categoria 2


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2008 às 03:12)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*

Eu aposto que EDOUARD vai-se formar no Mar das Caraíbas. Vai atingir a categoria 3 ou 4 e a depressão que lhe vai dar origem vai-se formar entre 1 a 7 de Agosto


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2008 às 11:49)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*

08 Agosto - 14 Agosto
Entrada do Mar das Caraíbas
Cat4

PS: É um mero palpite


----------



## Brigantia (3 Ago 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*

Aqui fica o aviso público número 1 da ainda depressão tropical Edouard


> 000
> WTCA45 TJSJ 032111
> TCPSP5
> 
> ...








Copyright © NHC


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2008 às 08:00)

*Re: Quando se formará o EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)*



JPS Gaia disse:


> De 1 a 7 Agosto
> Golfo do México



Então parabéns JPS Gaia, isso é que foi uma pontaria


----------

